# What the?????



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

With all of the wonderful members we have.
Why are we #6 in the Aqua Ranks???
Ok who isn't voting???​


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

SueM said:


> With all of the wonderful members we have.
> Why are we #6 in the Aqua Ranks???
> Ok who isn't voting???​


If you don't vote, you'll get a big slap from Sue, and trust me, it won't be nice.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Im voting - voting everyday


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont think it took my vote yesterday. I voted and the number didnt change even after waiting 20 minutes. 

I demand a recount.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So do I. How in the world can that goldfish site have such a lead on everyone else?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, the Chinese goldfish queen or something. What's with that? 
Come on guys let's vote our socks off, and maybe we can be no.1 for longer this time.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Thats weird, I have been voting from the store and at home everyday for the last 3 weeks. Thats an exta vote over last month. Somebody's cheating.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Well... there are over 1 billion chinese. lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah but most of them prefer to eat fish.lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay were movin on up. WOO HOO. 
#3 As of this post.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

ive been gone for a while came back to this shocker ill be voting again but im on weekends and schools ending so their goes a lot of votes.


----------

